# Bad smell using Wyeast 3068



## Pottsy69 (26/10/13)

I put down a hefeweizen yesterday, and made a yeast starter with the 3068 about 24 hours prior to pitching.
It's bubbling away spectacularly well at present(it's been 1 day), but it's giving off very strong sulphur/cordite aromas.

Do I have a problem?

Notes:
*I did pitch the yeast @ 20 deg(probably too warm)
*I sanitised everything carefully to make the starter - I did, however leave the starter in the flask overnight with the just the foil on/around the opening.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## QldKev (26/10/13)

Sulphur is normal for 3068. 20 is not too warm, ferment it anywhere from 18 to 20c IMHO. It's a cracker of a yeast, just make sure you give it plenty of head space.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/13)

Most yeast dont smell right during ferment, its normal.
Dont be tempted to judge your beer at this stage, wait till its done and the yeast has had a chance to clean up by-products.
Nev


----------



## Toper (26/10/13)

QldKev said:


> Sulphur is normal for 3068. 20 is not too warm, ferment it anywhere from 18 to 20c IMHO. It's a cracker of a yeast, just make sure you give it plenty of head space.


+1 for the headspace tip.Allow a good 1/3 fermenter space or have a blow off tube ready


----------



## Matt Browne (26/10/13)

I love this yeast and always get the sulphur smell.
Your beer will be fine and smell will be gone post fermentation.


----------



## Pottsy69 (26/10/13)

That's great news!
Thank you all and sundry...


----------

